# Need advice: How much space should I leave between wall and bath vanity?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*QUOTE: Also, do you guys think it's weird to fit a piece of furniture vanity in between two walls like that?*

*************************************************
Yes, but you said it and I just agree. :laughing:

There are people that would die for that vanity you have and no way I would trade that for a purchased piece of - well - well - something that looks like curb side shopping results. My opinion again.

Now back to the question. *36"* minimum clearance at each end. That will give you a *11" *vanity if my math is correct.


----------



## patli (Sep 12, 2012)

Fairview said:


> *QUOTE: Also, do you guys think it's weird to fit a piece of furniture vanity in between two walls like that?*
> 
> *************************************************
> Yes, but you said it and I just agree. :laughing:
> ...


whaaat? 36" clearance? I was thinking maybe a couple inches on each side?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've installed those in an alcove like that---typically there is 2 1/2" minimum on each side---Paint walls and base board before you install--

Check rear leg clearance to the base board----some units have two mounting holes for the rear legs---use the forward hole if you have baseboard clearance issues.

Trimming of the rear legs is a common thing----dummies that design those things never installed one in a modern house.


----------

